# [Q] teamhacksung ics kernel



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

So teamhacksung has the source for their kernel up on the ICS thread. Could some one take it and make init.d accessible so we can use scripts like the V6 supercharger. Or is there a work around? I have been looking around for something and I don't know how to do it myself. If some one could point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it. Please and thank you.


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm running the script and it installed just as the instructions say.

That being saidi haven't noticed a performance increase in any manner, i think ics naturally runs better in the first place and is harder to the tweeks.

In my experience I wouldn't waste your time, after 3 days if running it I'm about to remove it.


----------



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

That is only one reason I want a custom kernel. I was using it as an example. Voltage control uses init.d access as well.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

init.d works fine on my latest builds


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

My bad on that post, totally misread what you were asking, thought you were saying you couldn't get it to run.

Don't drink and read/post, lol


----------



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> init.d works fine on my latest builds


Awesome. I just installed v2 so I'll tty it again. Thanks for the heads up JT. Can a dev lock or delete this please? Thanks.


----------

